

Kevin Hale, Co-founder of Wufoo, on Mixergy  - dr_
http://mixergy.com/wufoo-kevin-hale/

======
patio11
This interview is what sold me on Mixergy. If you have a SaaS app, the part
about pricing plans is the most important 45 seconds of your day today.

------
pchristensen
I listen to Mixergy as a podcast (not live) and usually end up deleting 19 out
of 20 after I listen to them. This interview with Kevin Hale is one of the
very first ones I decided to keep.

------
curtin
I liked the Thank You card idea Kevin talked about and might have to start
trying that myself.

